# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Article] Man vs Woman - Marketing Strategies

## G Robin

*When you sell to a woman compare to a man there's explosive differences that you never thought of.*

When it comes to selling a different approach should be taken when selling products or services to a man in comparison with a woman. Simply because both of them think very differently and for this reason, their decisions should be influenced by different approaches.

For instance, when a man decides to purchase a car he looks for the newest model, speed, mileage, etc. However when a woman goes out to purchase a car she will often select a car depending on color and fancy shape. She will be interested in whether there is enough space to store her necessities and if it makes her look good. Because their psychologies differ a great deal, they should be persuaded to purchase a product using different methods.

*Presentation is also extremely important*. The salesperson talking to a male customer doesn't have to focus much on looks and cleanliness. It's okay if he doesn't have necessary documents available and that his sleeves are rolled up.

But when the same salesperson is talking to a female client, he should be spotless from head to toe. He should comb his hair appropriately, have manicured nails and even his shoes should be well-polished. The salesperson should be prepared with all the necessary documents before hand and shouldn't go rushing towards the customer.

*Words should be spoken with extra care in front of a female customer*. Women are better listeners and they will evaluate every spoken word. A lot of emotion should be involved when talking because women tend to be drawn to emotions immediately.

*For instance when selling clothes to a lady, tell her that the garment enhances her looks and will easily go from day to evening if need be.* Pick a garment for her and ask her to give it a try. The customer will be appreciative and in turn will take less time to buy the product.  Seventy-five percent of the sale is made for you if she is quickly won over emotionally.

*The next important point is to never stop talking in front of a female customer.* The moment the salesperson stops talking, she will start thinking seriously about the product and will start evaluating every detail of it. This gives her time to reconsider purchasing it. Keep in mind that women are capable of multi-tasking. They will be able to listen as  well as read the product details at the same time. So keep her  involved in several things at a time.

*Men on the other hand do not naturally have the talent of multi-tasking*. If a male client gets involved with something else, stop speaking right away because he will be most likely unable to focus on both things and it will lead him into a confused state, which will keep him form making a purchase.

*Another thing to consider is, itâs not always a good idea to have a woman salesperson work with a male client*. Women tend to talk a lot and men are usually commonly known to be bad listeners. The female salesperson will go on and on about the merchandise and the man will just nod his head without getting any message. They will not appropriately express whether they are getting the point or not.

On the other hand, a woman client can easily express how much she has followed and won't be afraid to ask appropriate questions. Even if she doesn't speak it out, her facial expressions will tell it all.  So when a salesperson is interacting with a female customer, he or she should watch out for the clientâs expressions. If she shows any state of confusion or dislike, try taking a different approach.

Well as you can see there is definitely a difference between selling to a man verses selling to a woman. Take the time to learn them and you will be sure to close more sales for your business.

There you have all the Secret Marketing differences,apply action to it and you will be amaze of the outcome.*For more in-dept article marketing strategies you can sign up for FREE* Here

----------

Dave A (22-Oct-10), TrudyVan (19-Oct-10)

----------


## adrianh

*Do you make this stuff up yourself or do you read it in some eZine?*




> However when a woman goes out to purchase a car she will often select a car depending on color and fancy shape. She will be interested in whether there is enough space to store her necessities and if it makes her look good.


My wife & daughters sure don't like being treated as if they are stupid.




> But when the same salesperson is talking to a female client, he should be spotless from head to toe. He should comb his hair appropriately, have manicured nails and even his shoes should be well-polished.


Uh huh, so you buy vegetables from Woolworths and not the local green grocer. 




> A lot of emotion should be involved when talking because women tend to be drawn to emotions immediately.


So madam, does this two speed, hammer action drill make you feel tingly all over?




> Seventy-five percent of the sale is made for you if she is quickly won over emotionally.


My G_D but you look so cute holding that new garden rake.




> The next important point is to never stop talking in front of a female customer. The moment the salesperson stops talking, she will start thinking seriously about the product and will start evaluating every detail of it. This gives her time to reconsider purchasing it.


No we can't have that because she might just figure out that our products are crap!




> Men on the other hand do not naturally have the talent of multi-tasking. If a male client gets involved with something else, stop speaking right away because he will be most likely unable to focus on both things and it will lead him into a confused state, which will keep him form making a purchase.


So, don't talk to him while he is driving (remove the car radio because Cape Talk might be on) because his brain can't process listening and driving simultaneoulsly.




> Another thing to consider is, it’s not always a good idea to have a woman salesperson work with a male client.


I buy anything from a buxom blonde....




*Ag nee ou broer, daai eZine boekie werk net in die Marketing 101 klaskamer...*

----------

Dave A (22-Oct-10), Mark Atkinson (20-Oct-10)

----------


## G Robin

Hi Adrian 

You definitely RIGHT *READING* is my passion and without it, I would not be here,where im today...

You have good experience in the internet marketing business as I read your top class articles you write,and certianly I have learn from it.
*I want to ask you a favour? ..Can you please tell me where must I improve...
*
To answer your question do I make the stuff up myself,The answer is *NO..*
I have a mentor name Mark Austin who learn me everything in the Internet Marketing World...from Powerful Internet Marketing strategies and secret techniques to become a top class Internet Marketing Expert ( that Im strongly on my way).There's thousands of information to learn from and of cause *to take action from*

Thanks & All the Best
Gino

----------


## adrianh

Gino, what do you do for a living?
Tell me more about yourself.

The point that I am tried to make (in a very round about way) is that the writing comes across as being patronizing. Women are not stupid (yes ok, some are, but then so are some men). Look, women and men are different and they look at the world differently, but one needs to be subtle when it comes to marketing.

The thing with cars - many, many men know squat about the mechanicals of cars, but they sure like the shape of the car and the way they think the car makes them look. Take the shape of a BMW's nose - come on, now what does that remind you of in a very subtle way.

Cleanliness - difficult one, its kinda hard for people to be super clean in certain environments, but there are envirronments where it counts - You don't want a dirty dental rep.

Selling clothes to a lady - all people like to feel special, the trick is to really see the specialness in the person and not to fake some textbook line. A bit like when your best friends wife shows off her new dress and she's all smiles but you think it looks really bad - you can stll find something to say to make her feel good.

Men on the other hand do not naturally have the talent of multi-tasking - This is a super myth - men fly helicopters, fighter aircraft, wage wars etc. The point is that men task switch very quickly - men tend to simply discard a topic from the task switcher when it no longer holds their interest. I do many tasks simultaneously (the thing is that the tasks are switched very fast, being ADD I tend to lose track of tasks and switch the wrong ones out by switching the wrong ones in - I tend to switch out any task at random when something catches my interest - this is why I would walk into a room to do something, get totally caught up in something else and remember about the original task 2 days later)

Never stop talking in front of a female cutomer - Be very careful - Maria Ramos is a female customer, so is Helen Ziller, and many more very intelligent people.

Another thing to consider is, it’s not always a good idea to have a woman salesperson work with a male client. - I disagree with this - It is great to work with a female salesperson who knows her stuff. My wife is a heavy current electrical technician and she sure knows the industry.

Look, I see things the way I do, am I right, am I wrong, I don't know, but I do know that one should treat every customer with humility and respect and one should first let the customer expose their strengths and weaknesses before taking a particular sales tactic.

When it comes to marketing it is more difficult because you have make assumptions about your customers - I still think that one needs to be very subtle with marketing to women - its a bit like flirting

----------


## Mark Atkinson

One of my pet peeves is when people post recycled/pre-written (by somebody else) content as their own, regardless of whether or not they have the rights to do so.  :Rant1: 

I feel that one of the most important things about marketing is establishing a relationship with potential customers by being *yourself*. People like to talk to people (knowledgeable ones), not money-whores spitting out generic sales blurb. 

This is especially true with internet marketing. Establish yourself as an expert in your field by posting your *own* views, reflected by your *own* personality.  Gain the trust of your potential customers. People generally don't like to feel like all you're after is their money, even if that is all you are after.

In fact, I'm perfectly happy to turn away a customer if I can't provide what I think is best for him. I would rather refer him to a competitor who CAN provide that particular product than spout out sales garbage to make him spend money on a product/service that isn't quite what he needs. 

And you know what, it works. I end up with far more repeat business and referrals, hence growing my business in the long term. Rather one customer returning 10 times than ten unhappy customers only buying something once, I think.  :Yes: 

Enough ranting, though. I think you just need to be careful about WHAT content you're copy pasting on forums etc. Some of the ladies (and men) on this forum might be quite irritated by "your" views on sales to men vs women.

----------


## adrianh

@Mark Atkinson - Right on...on all points..

----------


## G Robin

Hi Adrian & Mark

Adrian you raise some very good points in the Marketing World
I updated my profile to let you know about myself.....




> Women are not stupid (yes ok, some are, but then so are some men).


In my opinion woman are much more emotional stronger than man and are gifted with a six sense. They can absorb much more pain than a man. An example : A man can physical abuse woman, a thousands times ...but a man will cry on his knees for forgiveness...A woman have also the sense of smell,see can smell a man when he enter the door...There millions of invisible differences that a woman kept a secret... I open up recently a discussion in WSO about almost the same scenario. You can see it here WSO

When it comes to the Internet Marketing World ,the most online shoppers are woman compare to man. Woman adore  shopping..Mmmm "That why my wallet stay empty "

To out-class your competitors online,the finer details ( of woman vs man Marketing Strategies ) must be use.

*Thanks ! for your honest review Adrian*

Mark




> One of my pet peeves is when people post recycled/pre-written (by somebody else) content as their own, regardless of whether or not they have the rights to do so.


I strongly agree with you,YOU must be yourself when dealing with a customer.       And YES ! I use LEGAL PLR CONTENT...(woman vs man) is unique and it's written by me. 




> This is especially true with internet marketing. Establish yourself as an expert in your field by posting your own views, reflected by your own  personality. Gain the trust of your potential customers. People generally don't like to feel like all you're after is their money, even if that is all you are after.


You have a good marketing strategy
My biggest Secret to deal with people,  that there's only one way on this Planet you can have what you want ...that's give the customers what they want...You provide the need to give your customers BAFOKKE SHIRTS..Right !

My customers want a instant need to their problems online and I give it to them by PLR products..World Wide people use PLR products and it's market are very small in South Africa. I write unique content and sell it to my customers in packages.




> Some of the ladies (and men) on this forum might be quite irritated by "your" views on sales to men vs women.


 When you scroll up to my *UNIQUE ARTICLE* ..you can see a adorable lady appreciate my article, by a thank you

I apologise when this article touch you...
Gino

*An EAGLE gets excited when the Storm Comes ----> Rise to the Sky and fly above the Thunder Clouds*

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> I strongly agree with you,YOU must be yourself when dealing with a customer. And YES ! I use LEGAL PLR CONTENT...(woman vs man) is unique and it's written by me.


I'm sorry but if that article was written by you then I'm a monkey's uncle.  :Taz:  

I'm well aware that you can obtain content on the net which you are free to use and credit yourself as the author. That still doesn't mean you wrote it.

----------


## adrianh

Ok then lets add to Mark's observations:

If the contect was written by you, then what did you base your observations regarding the differences between marketing to men and women on? Did you do some form of research?

----------


## G Robin

Hi *Adrian & Mark*

*Oh !* you don't believe me,well we all make decisions that shapes our choices...
Yes I do my research,without research i would be like a car in the dark with no lights....I know my destination (that's to provide information to YOU and everybody else all over the world )

Well guys I wrote to several article directories...& guess what .*.All my articles gets Approved !*..*By Experts in this Industry...* ... You can do it to, just *BEWARE* of the 
No follow links...Top Article Directories that brings a TON of Money 

I have a simple secret recipe to get thousands of backlinks from this guys and of cause visitors....

Think my next article will be *..mmm uhhh* Marketing Bafokka Shirts
Some are simply GOD bless with  writing skills than others...

Take Care My Friends
Gino

----------


## adrianh

Hey Gino,

So tell me, you seem to know about marketing to women, how many women do you successfully chat up on a weekend?

----------

Mark Atkinson (20-Oct-10)

----------


## G Robin

Hi, Adrian

*Ouch !* You *LABEL* me now.....assuming

*Well Thats Ok...You interested and Curious about Me*
Weekends I spend my precious time with my beautiful wife and loving 2 kids...Take them for a drive on Saturday or do something fun....Sundays it's my rest day where I spend affectionate time with them as well spiritual.... 

Far later during the day ..I plan my schedule of article writing..for the whole week, I consider time to chat and discuss other people's problems & failures as time wasting..I rather dicuss solutions to problems.I'm a full time Internet Marketer and my relationship with my customers is very good ( man & woman ) You included of cause

*How do YOU spend your precious time with your family Adrian ?*

* Never Judge A Book by its Cover ...have the ultimate desire to read it, absorb it....and the WILL POWER to Finish it.....!*

----------


## adrianh

Gino, I don't spend time with the family at all. They go off on the weekend to do their own thing and I spend my time chasing skirt, drinking, visiting my merchant, crashing cars, mugging old ladies, stabbing people for thier cell phones...you know, just have a quiet weekend in Mitchell's Plein.

----------


## G Robin

*Negativity atracts Negativity*

                                       &

*Positivity atracts Positivity*


We always have a Choice....

----------


## adrianh

Cool, so if I take Prozac, Red Bull & Viagra and think happy thoughts I'll attract the girl of my dreams...

----------


## Mark Atkinson

:Rofl: 

Oh this thread is just too much! Never a dull moment on TFSA.  :Wink:

----------


## G Robin

You have a Choice...Always

----------


## adrianh

> You have a Choice...Always


Uh huh, I'll remember hat the next time I try to buy MTN Zakhele shares...oh I forgot, I chose not to be able to buy them because I was born "Currently Disadvantaged" - damn, how silly of me to forget...

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  now there's a good thread topic that went South  :Frown: 

Gotta love some of the comedy, though  :Rofl:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I was wondering how long it would be until Dave gave some input.  :Wink: 

The thread *topic* may have been good, but I think that's about where it ended unfortunately.  :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

Oh well. I did a book report on Marketing to women to make up.

And then there's this shopping map image, which I think pretty much sums up the difference:



 :Big Grin:

----------


## ava_camen

i certainly agree with the of the points you mentioned. it all has its pros and cons.

----------

